# Bliss is where you find it



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

My first post was Bliss doesn't last always, and it does and it doesn't. I have a new state of bliss, I just signed my lease for a new condo exactly where I wanted to live. I got my health and sound mind, My soul is being restored, God is ordering my steps on this path to another state of bliss. I still feel sad for short amounts of time about the dissolution (not legally) of my marriage, but I see the potential for so much goodness to come my way. Somewhere on this site, someone posted a article with a series of questions and it guides you on whether you miss the companion or the companionship. I tested that I miss the companionship. I really hate the idea of starting over looking for some male company to spend time with, but today I can say I am going to find it and find some good company at that :smthumbup:


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

well, you sound great, I am glad to hear it. The idea is to take each day and celebrate its goodness.


----------



## Giulietta (Apr 21, 2011)

Thankyou for sharing your positive feelings. It's good to know you are finding bliss. I am also on the same path. Still feeling sad for short periods but I am finding greater bliss than before, and the future looks brighter than ever. Hope you find greater happiness every day.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I think we will ;o) It feels good to be set free, emotionally. Praying for the best for you.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

HNT,

I am so happy of you. This is the new road to recovery and your future. I can understand the part about companionship and I am sure it will come in due time.

Continue to allow your faith to guide and sustain you. You will continue to transition into a resilient strong dynamic women from this.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

@d1221, thank you and that is my prayer...for all of us hurting and getting used to and recovering from the hurt. I just think back over the time period and am amazed how much I could cry and for how long. But in this journey crying had come to pass and praying that the emotional hurt is too. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

HNH, thanks so much for posting this! I have not yet come close to bliss, but my IC for the past couple weeks has really helped to find that place in me where my strength comes from... I was never into practicing eastern healing techniques before, always thought there was something to it but it was kinda silly... coming from the place I've been I decided that nothing is silly anymore and I've been able to really truly look inward, see my source of power and start to use it, and right now I am feeling like I have the ability to be stronger than I have ever been my whole life! It's pretty amazing, I hope to keep embracing this and find my bliss too!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

We are going to make it do what it do ;o) Best to you always.


----------

